# Remedy: Action Request System (Macros)



## InTheFlesh (Apr 9, 2006)

Hey folks,

Could anyone enlighten me as to how to create macros in Remedy.

Such as searching for calls i have logged today (or for a specified date).

I just cannot find out how to write them!

Any advise would be useful and grateful.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Open a search window and put in the criteria then go to tools, record macro then press the Search button. After you get the results of the search to to tools, save macro.


----------



## InTheFlesh (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks Cyber, but how do i put the criteria in, say, for calls i have logged today?

It's something like 'Date Created 01/02/03' > date?

Something like that!?!


----------



## nukeawhale (Aug 13, 2003)

Hey InTheFlesh,

Try this:

'Create Date' >= $DATE$ - 1

Where 'Create Date' is your Remedy date field.


----------



## InTheFlesh (Apr 9, 2006)

Sorry for the late reply...

nukeawhale, i enter the above command, put the date where it says Create Date and get the following error message:

Unknown field referenced in search line.: position 12 ('02/05/2006'^ >= $DATE$ - 1) (ARERR 1587)


----------



## nukeawhale (Aug 13, 2003)

Put the name of the field in the tick marks, not the actual date.

You'll need to look at the Remedy form and find out what the date field name is. Once you find it, just click the name and it will automatically put the field name in the Search form.

For example, the name of the Create Date field on a Remedy form I use is named "Create Date". So I click on the "Create Date"

This automatically puts 'Create Date' in the Remedy Search form.

Then add >= $DATE$ - 1 after this field name.

Final search query looks like 'Create Date' >= $DATE$ - 1

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## InTheFlesh (Apr 9, 2006)

Ahhhhhhhhh muchos grachos! It's works! - Huzzah!

Many Thanks buddy!


----------

